# Yamaha Diagnostic Program Problems



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

After installing the Yamaha program on 3 laptops, Windows 7, 8, and 10 and then loading the USB drivers I get nothing but error messages. From the cable isn't connected properly to the program is not installed properly.
Even with the disc installed I still get these messages.
I'm at a loss. It seems that it shouldn't be this complicated. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What version are you trying to run


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Version 1.33. Yamaha is a 2010 115 4 stroke.
Label on the disc face says "Win XP, Vista, Win 7, Win 8".


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That should work, make sure you use only 1 USB port every time.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Sequoiha said:


> That should work, make sure you use only 1 USB port every time.


I do use the same USB port, I just don't understand why it didn't work on all three of my laptops.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

OLDBOB said:


> I do use the same USB port, I just don't understand why it didn't work on all three of my laptops.


Did you try to run as administrator? Com 1 or Com 2 under the usb settings?


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

boggs187 said:


> Did you try to run as administrator? Com 1 or Com 2 under the usb settings?


I'm not that savvy as computer person. How would I do that?
I am going to use only the windows 8 computer and strip everything out of it so there are no other programs to interfere.


----------



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

OLDBOB said:


> I'm not that savvy as computer person. How would I do that?
> I am going to use only the windows 8 computer and strip everything out of it so there are no other programs to interfere.


Do this first and change the COM port to 1 or 2. See below for directions
to access the port settings.

http://plugable.com/2011/07/04/how-to-change-the-com-port-for-a-usb-serial-adapter-on-windows-7/

To run the yamaha software as an administrator just right click on the YDS icon and select "run as administrator" on my windows 10 it is under more after you right click but not sure about the windows 8.

This should get you up and working. If not let me know I have the installation manual for it at my house I can get you.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

boggs187 said:


> Do this first and change the COM port to 1 or 2. See below for directions
> to access the port settings.
> 
> http://plugable.com/2011/07/04/how-to-change-the-com-port-for-a-usb-serial-adapter-on-windows-7/
> ...


Thanks for the help. I think that this will work.


----------

